
Origins and migration of Soccer's elite – data visualization and app - antonmc
https://developer.ibm.com/bluemix/2016/06/03/origins-of-soccer-superstars/
======
antonmc
A blog post and link to an interactive data science app that plots the origins
of Copa America players and the paths that led most to Europe.

